# tested water



## norfolkfolkthunderbird77 (Apr 26, 2003)

my new elong is a day old. he is just laying in one spot alive but not active. i tested the water and the ph was 7.8 alk180 hardness300 nitrite .5 and nitrate200 i think this is bad. but dont know for shure. i changed a 30% water change two day ago. the dealer said the elong is very picky and that the water has to be perfect or he will stress and die. i need help on balencing out my water. i have to tanks that r just about the same in the numbers. thanks for ur help and please help me


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

for starters, do a MAJOR water change. i suggest at least a 40%, but go as far as 50%.

tomorrow do a 25, and then another 25, keep doing 25's until it comes down.

usually it's not good to do frequent water changes, but at times like this when you need to bring the nitrAtes down, its just what you gotta do.

thats just my opinion


----------

